# Rowley Green House, Barnet August 2019



## mookster (Aug 13, 2019)

Thought I'd put this one up as it's kind of out there now, and no longer doable to the best of my current knowledge.

The house would appear to be early 20th Century built in a mock tudor style, it's a strange place as it looks as if it was kind of half cleared out after the last resident passed away but then was left with a load of stuff still in it. The family who lived here were heavily into world travel, they did annual rallies to Africa and owned at least one large yacht, as well as an Allard P1 which is an exceptionally rare, valuable car. The house was put up for sale in April and subsequently sold, but to who I don't know - the house is suffering from some severe subsidence at one end so the likely plan is demolition and a new build put in place.

The house was sealed up a matter of hours after I visited, and the alarms reactivated - I found a callout sheet from a security firm left inside who were called out with the keyholders and the police to come see what was going on, dated two days before my own visit which was a little unnerving.

As far as houses go it is definitely the best one I have shot all year, and up there in my favourite overall residential properties.
















































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## HughieD (Aug 14, 2019)

Timing is everything and you grasped your window of opportunity. Great report Mook.


----------



## Wixxy (Aug 15, 2019)

This house was owned by the actor Trevor Howard (Mutiny on the Bounty/Brief Encounter/The Third Man) and his wife Helen Cherry (Flippers new adventure/Charge of the Light Brigade). They bought the house in 1950. He died in 1988, she in 2001. They had no children. Sad that it's been empty for so long. But very happy to see your excellent post and pics.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 15, 2019)

Wixxy said:


> This house was owned by the actor Trevor Howard (Mutiny on the Bounty/Brief Encounter/The Third Man) and his wife Helen Cherry (Flippers new adventure/Charge of the Light Brigade). They bought the house in 1950. He died in 1988, she in 2001. They had no children. Sad that it's been empty for so long. But very happy to see your excellent post and pics.



& where well known for their exotic parties, hence some unusual items stashed in the corner here ;-)


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 16, 2019)

I can't see those exotic items stashed in a corner? Whips? Chains?? Logs??

What a gorgeous throw back that place is. The library corner is like something shown in a 1970s catalogue shoot. The colours, everything is perfect for that decade.
Must admit to thinking it was still occupied until I got to the photo with ceiling damage.
Excellent work that. As said, your window was spot on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 16, 2019)

Sausage said:


> I can't see those exotic items stashed in a corner? Whips? Chains?? Logs??
> 
> What a gorgeous throw back that place is. The library corner is like something shown in a 1970s catalogue shoot. The colours, everything is perfect for that decade.
> Must admit to thinking it was still occupied until I got to the photo with ceiling damage.
> Excellent work that. As said, your window was spot on. Thanks for sharing.



Yep there was whips & tickling sticks in there but u had to search for them.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 16, 2019)

Nice images. The Allard P1 was actually a bloody great lump - rare now because most were scrapped as MOT failures, but cheap to buy in my early motoring days. But back in those days; in a period when new modern cars were expensive and in short supply, the 20's/30's classics of today were both cheap and numerous. One just had to walk round the back of any dealer and wave a few fivers around! Yes; I do wish I had stashed away some of the cars me and my mate resurrected for a bit of summer fun, back in those days.


----------



## mookster (Aug 16, 2019)

The house was lived in for some time after Trevor Howard and Helen Cherry as it's only been empty a couple of years or so at the most - some of the rally memorabilia, badges etc were dated up to 2016. So I don't think some of the ideas given about the famous previous owners are terribly accurate


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 16, 2019)

mookster said:


> The house was lived in for some time after Trevor Howard and Helen Cherry as it's only been empty a couple of years or so at the most - some of the rally memorabilia, badges etc were dated up to 2016. So I don't think some of the ideas given about the famous previous owners are terribly accurate



Yeah Tim Baker was last owner but its entirely possible he was a friend who was left it as they were childless.
There was more than one item in there with Helen's name on it so its hard to believe he was someone who didnt know them to leave that there,


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 19, 2019)

That's a beauty mate. You really struck lucky


----------

